# gehts oder nicht?!



## fr3d3ric02 (12. August 2010)

ich hatte mal ne doofe idee um das sys mal so vlt. 1-2°C unter raum temp zu kühlen ginge es nicht wenn man schon ne wakü hat einfach mal kältespray (soll ja bis -40°C gehn) in den agb zu sprühen??? also diesen ,,schlauch`` der da an der dose is ins wasser tauchen und dann

also was ich mal im winter getestet hab ist einfach mal schnee in den agb zu packen  
war immerhin 0,5°C unter raumtemp  aber riesen nachteil man brauch erstens genug schnee  und 2. muss man ständig iwi wasser aus dem sys raus bekommen


----------



## -Masterchief- (12. August 2010)

Das würde ich dir nicht raten.


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (12. August 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Das würde ich dir nicht raten.


was jez das mit dem kälte spray oda dem schnee ?! das mit dem schnee is schon geschehn xDD


----------



## -Masterchief- (12. August 2010)

Kältespray, schnee ist nicht schlimm zumindest nicht so sehr wie Kältespray.
Ich weiss auch net genau was du meinst (Kältespray) woraus es besteht etc...


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (12. August 2010)

öhm ja gute frage  is das nich iwi co2 oda so ?!
also ich hab das letztens ma iwo stehn sehn -40°C drauf gelesen und seit dem bin ich am überlegen mir ma 1-2 flaschen davon zu holen zum testen xD


----------



## Teddybär (12. August 2010)

Wen du mit dem kälte Spray direkt ins Wasser sprüst dan gefriert das Wasser sofort, ich denka mal das willst du nicht. Wen du dein System unter 0°C fahren willst dan mit Dice. Das ist meinere meinung nach das einfachste und billigste für den anfang.


----------



## Ossiracer (12. August 2010)

nu ja.. so kältezeugs innen agb is bestimmt ned gut... aber vllt auffen Radi bissl draufsprühn.. müsst ma mal mit ner alten wakü ausprobiern wos egal is wenn was kaputt is


----------



## Ampeldruecker (12. August 2010)

Ich denke mal die Schläuche werden was dagegen haben, und das Wasser auch, und damit auch die Pumpe


----------



## -Masterchief- (12. August 2010)

Wenn du Frostschutz reinkippst kannste so ca. bis -5 °C glaub ich.


----------



## zøtac (12. August 2010)

Frostschutz geht aber bis -20°C *klugscheiss*
Also ich habs auch mal mit Eis in der Wakü probiert, ist nicht sonderlich toll...


----------



## -Masterchief- (12. August 2010)

Eis ist auch wieder was ganz anderes allein von den Temps her 
Kannst ja was Schokladeneis reintun


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. August 2010)

fr3d3ric02 schrieb:


> ich hatte mal ne doofe idee um das sys mal so vlt. 1-2°C unter raum temp zu kühlen ginge es nicht wenn man schon ne wakü hat einfach mal kältespray (soll ja bis -40°C gehn) in den agb zu sprühen??? also diesen ,,schlauch`` der da an der dose is ins wasser tauchen und dann



hmm - "gehen"?
Die Kälte entsteht afaik ausschließlich durch die Entspannung des in der Dose enthaltenen Flüssiggases - oder anders gesagt: Da kommen sehr große (und z.T. brennbare!) Gasmengen raus, sicherlich deutlich mehr, als in einen AGB passen.
Irgendwas kommt also aus selbigen raus und bei den eher turbulenten Verhältnissen wird das mit Sicherheit nicht nur Gas sein, sondern vermutlich eine Schaum/Eis-Fontäne. Ein bißchen (Trocken-)Eis ist sicherlich leichter zu handhaben, billiger und hat den gleichen Effekt.


----------



## Bruce112 (14. August 2010)

Wo wohnst du ? In Nordpool 

wo gibt es Schnee in dieser zeit in europa

Kältespräy gibt es in Sportgeschäft oder in Apotheke in so ne kleinen Flasche .


wenn du den mainboard schrotten willst nimm ne Hammer und schlag auf den Mainboard drauf .

oder schmeiß den pc aus nem Fenster raus ,schau erstmal ob einer unten vorbeigeht .

dann viel spaß dabei . nimm alles auf camera  ,und auf youtube hochladen .


----------



## Domowoi (16. August 2010)

Auch in Deutschland gibt es Schnee aus der Tiefkühlfach... Aber ich wüde den nciht in den AGB kippen sondern im WInter den Radi in den Schnee legen. Am besten gleich ganz verbuddeln.


----------



## Chrismettal (16. August 2010)

Währe es eventuell möglich zb den Radi innen kühlschrank zu stelln ???

oder das kältespray aufn radi sprühen


----------



## -Masterchief- (16. August 2010)

Du kannst den Radi im Winter nach draußen hängen


----------



## Chrismettal (16. August 2010)

was im moment nicht sonderlich gut funktionieren dürfte


----------



## -Masterchief- (16. August 2010)

*Im Winter* 
Naja du kannst ja mal den Radi in das Gefrierfach reinlegen, das wiederum muss aber geschlossen sein da es sonst auftaut .


----------



## True Monkey (16. August 2010)

Also ....einen einfache und durchaus bezahlbare Methode ein wenig mehr Kälte in den Wakü Kreislauf zu bringen ist ....

Schau mal in der nächsten Brauerei vorbei und frag nach einen Bierdurchlaufkühler zum leihen.
Den hängst du dann zwischen Pumpe und CPU kühler und kannst so deine Wassertemperatur richtung 5° drücken. (Wasser eingang = Biereinlauf /Ausgang Zapfhahn)

Mal zum testen ganz witzig und nicht teuer 

(Aber achte auf Kondenswasser)


----------



## Chrismettal (16. August 2010)

Die idee is nich schlecht, hätte ich ne wakü und hätte kontakte zur Bitburger brauerei würd ich das auf jeden fall zum benchen mal testen


----------



## Patrickclouds (16. August 2010)

durchlaufkühler gibt es bei fast jedem getränkehändler, muss net gleich ne brauerei sein


----------



## -Masterchief- (16. August 2010)

Wenn du in der Nähe von True Monkey wohnst wäre das glaub ich noch einfacher denn er arbeitet soweit ich weiss in einer Brauerei 

€: Ah unser Kokü experte war scheller.... bin am essen


----------



## VVeisserRabe (20. August 2010)

Oder kauf dir nen bier-tender, sollten ja noch ein paar übrig sein von der wm


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (20. August 2010)

Also Brauerei kenn ich keine inna nähe also geht nich biertrnder???wtf is das xD. Und dice bekommt man hier in der Gegend soweit ich weiß auch nicht das mit dem schnee war im Winter große schüssel genommen und voll Schnee gemacht und imma rein damit  und da ich ehh mein Zimmer direkt unterm Dach habe kann ich im Winter auch Schnee immer schnell nach holen xD. 
Sry das ich eher selten antworte bin im Urlaub xD


----------



## VVeisserRabe (21. August 2010)

biertender sind die kleinen heineken durchlaufkühler wo du die teuren !4! liter fässchen reinstellst, hast sicher schon mal gesehn


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (21. August 2010)

Um erlich zu sein nee noch nie gesehen xD


----------



## CoNtAcT (23. August 2010)

VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> biertender sind die kleinen heineken durchlaufkühler wo du die teuren !4! liter fässchen reinstellst, hast sicher schon mal gesehn



Sollte dies klappen mit diesen keinen beertrender, oder sind die zu schwach für die CPU?


----------



## True Monkey (23. August 2010)

CoNtAcT schrieb:


> Sollte dies klappen mit diesen keinen beertrender, oder sind die zu schwach für die CPU?


 

Die sind deutlich zu schwach ....selbst mit einem größeren Bierdurchlaufkühler sind Temps um 5° nicht lange möglich.
Die sind zum einen nicht auf den Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt und zum anderen für eine andere (kältere) Mediumseingangstemperatur konzepiert.

Kurzzeitig um ein zwei benchruns zu machen funzt das schon aber für mehr nicht da die Temp sich langsam hochschaukelt.


----------



## Azrael_SEt (23. August 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Du kannst den Radi im Winter nach draußen hängen


 
oder einfach das ganze Jahr über in ein Tiefkühlfach legen.....
wer spart schon Strom


----------



## VVeisserRabe (23. August 2010)

hab mir bei amazon den beertender von philips angesehn, mit dem gehts wohl doch nicht, is anscheinend nur ein kleiner kühlschrank in den genau ein kleines bierfass passt



Azrael_SEt schrieb:


> oder einfach das ganze Jahr über in ein Tiefkühlfach legen.....
> wer spart schon Strom



das tiefkühlfach wird eventuell überfordert sein wenn du dauernd ~500 bis 600 watt verlustleistung da reinpumpst


----------



## CoNtAcT (25. August 2010)

ich kann mir das garnicht vorstellen, das eine Gefriertruhe dies nicht standhält. So um die null Grad sollten doch auf Dauer gehen, oder?


----------

